# osx services

## codadilupo

Hi all,

I followed this guide:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Serving_Mac

but I have some issue I couldn't solve all by myself. It seems avahi doesn't do its work.

I configured my hosts file like

```
127.0.0.1   myhost   myhost.local    localhost
```

and leaved my conf.d/net file empty (my interfaces gets its parameters via dhcpcd)

then I installed avahi, netatalk and mt-daapd

When I start my box, I can see it appearing on the Mac machines, but it works only for the first two minutes (really, some seconds after two minutes the services are started, they stop to answer).

I really do not understand what's happening. So I tried to start tailf /var/log/messages but nothing changes between working and not working times: avahi-browse always says it's advertising services even if (after the two famous minutes) those services - Workstation too - stop to answer

What can I do to investigate further ?

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

ok, I solved: 

I had to put eth0 in promiscous mode and to set to 0 the following statements in sysctl.conf

```
# Enables source route verification

net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter = 0

# Enable reverse path

net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter = 0

```

Coda

----------

## atma

Hello does this configuration works with Leopard?

regards

----------

